# How good is the ADA CO2 regulator? etc



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

That system doesn't include the solenoid.

How big is your tank? Remember that you'll have to buy new ADA CO2 canister refills...they can't be refilled here, at least in the US.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

It's 4 gallons. The 4 gallon finnex. So.. What should I get? I have a DIY set but I'm nervous of it not working correctly


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

While the ADA system works, it is expensive for what it does. You can easily purchase a 5 pound (or even a 10 pound) CO2 tank with a normal CO2 regulator, needle valve and solenoid for a much better price.

You can also consider buying a complete pressurized CO2 setup (i.e. regulator, solenoid, needle valve) as a package, or, if you feel comfortable after doing some research, you can buy the parts individually and assemble the setup yourself. The latter may be a cheaper alternative, especially if you are patient and bargain hunt for the lowest possible prices (both here in the Swap and Shop subforums, and on eBay).


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it is a good option for a AIO with a ADA setup, but it will burn a hole in your pocket


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

The ADA reg is (like all of their products) excellent and premium priced.. refills only available from ADA (14 bucks a pop) and last about 6 to 7 weeks on my Mini-M (using the EL valve, timed with lights @ 10 hrs per day) 

I use almost exclusively ADA products on my small tanks, but they aren't for everyone... (mention ADA around here & the haters inevitably come out of the woodwork)

Contact Orlando @ GLA and ask him about your options (he has a new nano C02 set up that looks promising) He's a great guy & has great customer service 

HTH

Larry


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

How is that the CHEAPEST option you've found.......... Have you looked ANYWHERE else?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

This is all I use on my Mini S:

Azoo Single Gauge co2 regulator with Soleniod and a standard 2.5lb cylinder. With a disc diffusor and drop checker it's very easy to monitor co2. Total expenditure with diffusor and drop checker around $130.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Intriguing product. Might you have a link (if it's an eBay link, PM it to me please)?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Intriguing product. Might you have a link (if it's an eBay link, PM it to me please)?


This is where I got it from within the US:

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/737/CO2-Pressure-Regulator

But it can be had from ebay for less.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> This is where I got it from within the US:
> 
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/737/CO2-Pressure-Regulator
> 
> But it can be had from ebay for less.


Does that reg EOTD?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> Does that reg EOTD?


What do you think?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

My tank is only 4 gallons. This is the nano regulator from GLA. Any thoughts on it?
Why is it so cheap? Would I need to buy a lot more parts too?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

xmas_one said:


> Does that reg EOTD?





houseofcards said:


> What do you think?


Not a really helpful answer :icon_sad:

I am also curious as to whether the regulator will EOTD.



Clare12345 said:


> My tank is only 4 gallons. This is the nano regulator from GLA. Any thoughts on it?
> Why is it so cheap? Would I need to buy a lot more parts too?


I believe the needle valve that comes with that regulator is not the best. You can get a similar product on eBay for less, actually...


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

How important is the needle valve? I'm so new to this.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Not a really helpful answer :icon_sad:
> 
> I am also curious as to whether the regulator will EOTD...


How would you like me to answer it? Yes, I'm using a regulator that has an EOTD feature.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> How would you like me to answer it? Yes, I'm using a regulator that has an EOTD feature.


I didn't mean it to be a stupid question, some of the single stage ones do, and some don't. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Get a good needle valve like the Fabco NV-55 and it won't EOTD. At least that was my experience with a cheap regulator with an EOTD feature before I got a nicer regulator.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

macclellan said:


> Get a good needle valve like the Fabco NV-55 and it won't EOTD. At least that was my experience with a cheap regulator with an EOTD feature before I got a nicer regulator.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

EOTD? What's that? And can I get a cheap set-up like that GLA one with a Fabco NV-55 (I saw one online for about $20. 
Is it really then under $100 for a whole setup??


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

End Of Tank Dump. It's when the co2 cylinder is getting low on gas, the regulator fails and the last bit of co2 makes your aquarium look like seltzer water, killing all your fish.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

macclellan said:


> End Of Tank Dump. It's when the co2 cylinder is getting low on gas, the regulator fails and the last bit of co2 makes your aquarium look like seltzer water, killing all your fish.


Did that happen to you?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nope.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

macclellan said:


> Get a good needle valve like the Fabco NV-55 and it won't EOTD. At least that was my experience with a cheap regulator with an EOTD feature before I got a nicer regulator.


So you never actually used the EOTD feature on your cheap regulator, LOL.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

houseofcards said:


> So you never actually used the EOTD feature on your cheap regulator, LOL.


I think you might be confusing the purge valve with EOTD. EOTD is something that happens on single stage regulators when the pressure in the tank gets very low. The regulator will allow way more gas to pass through it at the end of the tank, and it will gas your fish/shrimp. It's not a "feature".


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> So you never actually used the EOTD feature on your cheap regulator, LOL.


Nope. I'm an American - I love having loads of features I'll never use on my products, just like 4WD on Hummers.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm.. and whats an EOTD feature? The cheap ones have this? And you're saying the expensive ones like the Fabco NV-55 will not EOTD. Can I put a Fabco NV-55 on a GLA nano kit?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Perhaps we should stop using confusing terminology, as it seems to be confusing those that are unaware of what EOTD actually is.

EOTD = end of tank dump. It is what happens when the CO2 tank is close to empty, and the remaining gas is no longer controlled by the regulator/needle valve. This means that the CO2 will come rushing out, and subsequently, into your aquarium, where the CO2 will end up poisoning the fish/invertebrates.

EOTD is a phenomenon that occurs, and is undesirable. It is not a feature.

Cheap(er) regulators tend to have poorly designed needle valves, which in combination with the regulator, give a higher chance for EOTD to occur. It does not necessarily mean it will occur, but the possibility is there, and it is higher.

A replacement needle valve may prevent EOTD. I have not read of EOTD occurring for people that own a Fabco NV55, but it may be possible. For certain, however, is that by purchasing a quality needle valve, the bubble rate will not float (i.e. you set your CO2 to a certain bubble rate one day, and the next, it will vary).


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Well I didn't bring up EOTD you guys did and then it became a running joke between me and macclellan. The reason I didn't bring it up is because there is no sense in worrying the OP about something that pretty much never happens. 

You are much more likely to gas your fish by running co2 24/7 or introducing new fish to your co2 enriched tank at it's peak. Just for the record I use milwakuee and azoo regulators with their stock needle valves and let my tanks run dry and I've never had an EOTD event. I guess I'm the luckiest guy in the world.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ADA stuff is good but the constant need to purchase co2 from them would kill there whole system for me at least. 

Orlando of GLA would be able to give you quite a few options for either a paintball co2 setup or even a full size with a 2.5-5-10 lb tank. I have had a full sized co2 setup on a mini-m for a couple of years now and couldn't be happier. The most expensive part of it was my chrome plated needle valve but hey, I like shiny things. If I wouldn't have splurged on that (there is no need to a $30 NV will suit our needs just fine) I would have had less than $100 in the whole setup, from the tank to the tank.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Let's say you buy this adapter.
Plus *NO EBAY LINKS ALLOWED - PLEASE READ THE RULES BEFORE POSTING *Regulator
Plus a 24oz or 20oz Paintball tank. That's $73.00 Plus shipping plus wherever you get the CO2 Paintball tank, would that work?

EDIT: Would that work? Im in the same position as you are right now Clare, I've read a lot about the set ups lately and this is what I have come with.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, that would work.

Be aware that some people have had trouble with the stock needle valve that comes on Milwaukee MA957, Azoo and JBJ regulators. The valve may "float" a bit before it gets settled in.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Err sorry about the Ebay post. So I was thinking, is it even worth to get a small set up (Paintball call and disposable cans), for around 50~ you can get a 5lb tank if you know where to look and for around 70-90 bucks you can get a good regulator, that is better in the short and long run.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Diegosaenz said:


> Err sorry about the Ebay post. So I was thinking, is it even worth to get a small set up (Paintball call and disposable cans), for around 50~ you can get a 5lb tank if you know where to look and for around 70-90 bucks you can get a good regulator, that is better in the short and long run.


Keep with that train of thought it will serve you better then the cheaper upfront paintball way of thinking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Yes, that would work.
> 
> Be aware that some people have had trouble with the stock needle valve that comes on Milwaukee MA957, Azoo and JBJ regulators. The valve may "float" a bit before it gets settled in.


Although it's not high quality, I've never had a problem with my Milwaukee. My buddy has been running a Milwaukee for 3 years without a problem. I have experienced the float as you mentioned. That being said, I am in the process of building my first Victor vts250b-320.

My Milwaukee will be going on sale in the next few weeks assuming I can get a reply from Sumo...:icon_cry:

If you are going to be in planted tanks long term coonsider a nice dual stage regulator with a good post body kit. You can get them for a good price on ebay and build your own with a little research.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got a 5lb, just got recertified and filled for 65 bucks, I think it was a good deal, now the search is on for a regulator!


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I emailed Orlando from GLA and this is what he said: The Nano systems are perfect for small tanks. The $99 model comes with everything you would possibly need. However, keep in mind you will want to use an air stone at night to keep a healthy balance in your aquarium.

Is it possible to just turn off the CO2 at night instead of using an airstone? And what do you all think about this $99 setup instead of the previous one.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can turn off the CO2 at night in place of the airstone. However, it is easier to use an airstone on a timer instead of having to remember to turn on/off the CO2 everyday. You will forget eventually.

Also, you may want to look into retrofitting those nano CO2 systems with a solenoid; that would allow you to connect the CO2 to a timer and have it turn on/off automatically.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

That sounds like a great idea. How do I do that?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You will have to figure out what connections the needle valve and the regulator use for that nano system, and then find a solenoid and/or adapters that fit such a fitting.

I do not own such a CO2 system, so I cannot really provide you with any help with regards to fitting sizes.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Also GLA says their nano setups do not fit with paintball co2 cartridges. But this one does. It is bigger and more expensive. And I'm not sure it's the one that I want. What do you all think? Better over the long term? Or not.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Indeed; those nano setups usually have proprietary CO2 cartridges. 

The paintball regulator that you have linked to is essentially a normal CO2 regulator (CGA320 fitting) with an adapter in its place so that it can work on the "standard" paintball canisters that are used in North America.

The regulator that you have linked to is probably better than the nano ones that you have previously linked to. It also has a better Fabco needle valve. However, you can always consider getting a "normal" CGA320 fitted CO2 regulator, and then get a CGA320 to paintball adapter (there are always a few floating around on eBay). This way, you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Diegosaenz (Aug 4, 2010)

Dark I want to see your tank but its not on your sig .
Clare I got my co2 setup for 155 bucks, I think you should still check on a regular set up, unless space is an issue, but that GLA regulator by itself is 185.00 unless of course money is not a problem and space is an issue!

Good luck!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Diegosaenz said:


> Dark I want to see your tank but its not on your sig .


Here you go:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/111026-darkblades-ada-mini-s.html


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes, I'm totally having issues over how much this is going to cost now. I was going to try to keep it in the $100 range, but I also don't want everything to die with an EOTD.. And I want to get something where I can use a re-fillable cartridge just in case the company goes out of business or it gets too expensive. Even shipping on that would add up. 
What one did you get Diego?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you mean that you did not want to use a re-fillable cartridge? The cartridges do not generally last a very long time, and are quite costly.

You may be better off increasing your limit to $150-$200 (all prices in USD) instead, and then going for a 10 lb CO2 tank instead. The refill cost for a 10 lb tank is usually ~$20, and you would not need to fill as often as replacing the small CO2 cartridges.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Could you give me an example of a good quality refillable 10lb tank in that price range? Thank you. I want a solenoid too (I think this makes it possible to plug it in to a timer.)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You should be able to purchase a 10 lb CO2 gas cylinder at your local welding shop, or even a local fire extinguisher shop.

There are also several online vendors that may be able to sell you empty tanks (you will still need to find a local place to refill the cylinder). 

For solenoids, there are many options available; eBay is a good place to look, as you can often find cheap solenoids there. Alternatively, you can order from Clippard/Fabco/Burkert suppliers.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok. What about the other parts I need? Should I look for individual parts or buy a setup?
Edit: I just don't know where to start. If you tell me exactly what to buy I'll buy it.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Do you think I should just get the Dr Foster and Smith Azoo regulator for $80? And you think I 5 lb tank filled for 155? And forget all the other stuff?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

regulator, solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter and the tank are the basic parts for a co2 system i think


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Clare12345 said:


> Ok. What about the other parts I need? Should I look for individual parts or buy a setup?
> Edit: I just don't know where to start. If you tell me exactly what to buy I'll buy it.


Take a look at the pressurized CO2 article that I wrote. It is linked in my signature and should provide answers to many of the questions you have.

There are people that advocate both buying a pre-built setup, or sourcing individual parts. What you decide is up to you. 



Clare12345 said:


> Do you think I should just get the Dr Foster and Smith Azoo regulator for $80? And you think I 5 lb tank filled for 155? And forget all the other stuff?


A 5 lb tank for $155 is very expensive. You should be able to get a 5 lb tank for approximately 70 USD.


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you, I read the tutorial. 
Ok I have this plan: 
Planning to buy the 
Azoo Regulator with Solenoid $72
Waterplant Multi Function CO2 Diffuser (inline diffuser) from GLA $25
Fabco Needle Valve from Rex Grigg $23
Waterplant Bubble Counter with Check Valve from GLA $7
GLA CO2 resistant tubing 10' long $7

Do I need anything else? Are these pieces all likely to fit together? The regulator says American style fittings. I hope this will work. I know I still need to get a CO2 tank, but I am going to try to do that locally.
Thanks


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You could probably skimp on the CO2 resistant tubing; I use normal silicone tubing and it works fine. Other people use vinyl (regular airline) tubing and it works (though the latter does harden with time).

You may also be able to find better prices for all your equipment on eBay


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> You could probably skimp on the CO2 resistant tubing; I use normal silicone tubing and it works fine. Other people use vinyl (regular airline) tubing and it works (though the latter does harden with time).
> 
> You may also be able to find better prices for all your equipment on eBay


Agreed, the silcone tubing is easy to work with. The vinyl is good as well but it does make it harder to attach a ceramic diffusor since it's harder. 

Personally I can't vouch long term for that Azoo (I've had mine for about 2 months without issue), but the needle valve on my other azoo that I've had for years is fine.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Does anyone know anything about the ADA tower cover? Will this cover fit over US co2 tanks (specifically five pound tanks...) to make things look nice and pretty?


----------



## Clare12345 (Dec 20, 2008)

I just checked Ebay and I didn't find any of these exact items. So it'll be these. As long as they fit together I'm good to go. And if I have enough $

Thank you all.


----------



## JByer323 (Aug 21, 2010)

The Primo CO2 system from GLA costs $350, including tank, plus maybe $8 to get it filled.

The ADA set up costs $250, but replacement canisters are $14, and most people report 5-7 weeks usage out of them.

Calling it 6 weeks, that's 9 or so a year, at $14, so a total of $126, plus shipping.

You gonna be in this hobby for longer than a year?


----------

